# Tree Rat Contest, Week #1, Jan 13/17



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 12, 2010)

Let's just start tomorrow to help the guys up north out and give them a little more time to hunt
So here we go.......It's time to get after "Ole Bushy Tail " 
Let's start seeing some pictures...... 
I will be glad to keep score for everyone and post weekly updates on Sunday evening 


Traditional Bows Only
1-2-3 Places, Set by the number of kills 
Prizes: 
Flemish String From BK 
Letter opener From Oconee Dan 
Spider Legs String Silencers, 2-sets,  From me and my boys 
We will let the three winners pick out prizes in the order they finish 
Starting Date: Jan 13 
Ending Date: Feb 28
Any/All State Regs Apply
Must Show Picture Of Dead Tree Rat With Arrow In Place 
Actual Video of Tree Rat kill, counts as a double kill 
Head shots kills count as a double kill

Not Allowed:
Shooting Tree Rat With 22 And Inserting Arrow  
or over bait

Special Thank's to Brian and Dan for donating prizes...... 

Post picture for week#1 January 13-17 on this thread


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 12, 2010)

i'll try to get out this weekend.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 12, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> i'll try to get out this weekend.



Yesterday....The far NW corner of my property was loaded with tree rats......Started this thread last night...Did not see any this afternoon...How do they know?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 12, 2010)

they always know when you have bad intentions! is it legal in the contest if my guile suit is made from cobs of corn?


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 12, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> they always know when you have bad intentions! is it legal in the contest if my guile suit is made from cobs of corn?



Sure.....Just be careful....them critters got sum sharp toothies....


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 12, 2010)

it will be nice to get out again with longbow in hand. should be about 15 inches of snowcover this weekend. would make for some nice kill pics in the snow!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 12, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> it will be nice to get out again with longbow in hand. should be about 15 inches of snowcover this weekend. would make for some nice kill pics in the snow!



Yep...Looking forward to it as well.. If we can get the rain to hold off until Tuesday. We will get to hunt 3 days this long weekend. Well see.....


----------



## Dennis (Jan 12, 2010)

Im going to give it a try fri. while im deer hunting we have a bonus month of bow hunting in jan.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jan 13, 2010)

Are judo points legal for the contest or just field points?


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 13, 2010)

This will be fun but so far haven't ever kilt me a treerat. They just heckle at me. But will be in backyard trying!!!! and you know I'll have my camera!!!!!


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Jan 13, 2010)

Made a small game point to try in addition to some .38 special blunt tips.  I'll have to give therm a try on the squirrels.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 13, 2010)

Longstreet1 said:


> Are judo points legal for the contest or just field points?



This is one area we did not discuss. I have no problem with it as long as everyone else is agreeable with using any type of head?   
For me......It really boils down to what you like shooting and feel most comfortable with?


----------



## Al33 (Jan 13, 2010)

I missed one today with a fluflu at 30 yards, but not by much.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 13, 2010)

Al33 said:


> I missed one today with a fluflu at 30 yards, but not by much.



  This is going to be FUN


----------



## Al33 (Jan 13, 2010)

Bubbaforsure said:


> This is going to be FUN



It is already. I started carrying my bow, flu-flus, and camera in the car just in case I get an opportunity to stop and hunt even if only for a few minutes.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 13, 2010)

I missed 3 this pm.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 13, 2010)

Al33 said:


> I missed one today with a fluflu at 30 yards, but not by much.



A "whiff!"

I am planning to miss one or two Saturday morning.


----------



## devolve (Jan 13, 2010)

I will be in the woods sunday and monday recurve in hand!


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Jan 13, 2010)

Just to be clear...hunting in my back yard (or front) is okay. Right? I live outside the city limits.


----------



## gurn (Jan 13, 2010)

Recon that wouldnt break the present rules. Long as their not shot sittin on top of the bird feeder.


----------



## Augustabowhunter (Jan 13, 2010)

I went out this afternoon seen 3 but all of them at the top of the trees. It was getting close to dark so I shot one of my flu flu arrow and hit right under that rat. I was so close. going agian tomorrow after work hope I will have a picture to post. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## gurn (Jan 14, 2010)

Augustabowhunter said:


> I went out this afternoon seen 3 but all of them at the top of the trees. It was getting close to dark so I shot one of my flu flu arrow and hit right under that rat. I was so close. going agian tomorrow after work hope I will have a picture to post. Good luck to everyone.



Go gitem buddy!!


----------



## lonesome dove (Jan 14, 2010)

I missed one *twice* yesterday. Close but no cigar!


----------



## Lil Joe (Jan 14, 2010)

*New*

Well I have always had a passion for hunting but using a stick and string never crossed my mind. A few years ago a friend of mine passed away and his wife left me his recurve. Its an older pearson cougar 40# @ 28''.  Well it sit around collecting dust so I took out of for the frst time last year. Needless to say A tree rat lost its life. I ran inside with my kill and was giggling like a school girl at what I just accomplished(REALLY BIG FOR ME) not to much for my wife. "Oh honey thats nice". The recurve went back to collecting dust for another year. The end of this bow season was hard for me because I had mixed emotions Training wheels or the REAL DEAL. I went back to what I was use to. Christmas I got bit by a bug!! I have been shooting the recurve every day(even at night in basement really makes wife mad) I absolutely love it. I also went out and bought a another recurve from a Fellow GON menber. Tree rats beware Lil Joe's arrows are in the air.

Missed three yesterday.


----------



## John Abbott (Jan 14, 2010)

Had a perfect setup, the rat on sitting on a log, tail shaking, maybe 15 yards, perfect head shot, he's on the ground flopping, then he runs up a small tree, then he falls off, I make a fast run to the tree and he gets in a hole in the ground, I then start trying to get him out and here he comes out full speed, crosses my fence and runs up a big tree and in a hole.
Do you get half a point for drawing blood but no recovery?
I can take picks of the blood!


----------



## Dennis (Jan 14, 2010)

Them suckers are hard to stop, i shot one last year in the back and broke is back but he started crawling with his front legs only and i had to finish him off with a broadhead to keep him from crawling up a tree with my arrow and judo hanging out of his back! Im going in the morning and im taking a lot of arrows.


----------



## robert carter (Jan 14, 2010)

I missed one this evening....missed on purpose ,he was to easy to sneak up on so I was trying to make him more of a challange next time....lol


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 14, 2010)

DAGATOR16 said:


> Just to be clear...hunting in my back yard (or front) is okay. Right? I live outside the city limits.



Sure....where ever you like...


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 14, 2010)

robert carter said:


> I missed one this evening....missed on purpose ,he was to easy to sneak up on so I was trying to make him more of a challange next time....lol



Ok.....This contest is gaining momentum......
  RC......is on the "PROWL"


----------



## Dennis (Jan 14, 2010)

These tree rats around here are tough to get close to. Well since RC is wanting to play i think were shooting for second place!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 14, 2010)

DENNIS said:


> These tree rats around here are tough to get close to. Well since RC is wanting to play i think were shooting for second place!



Hey.......Keep...A...Slinging ...them....arrows 
 Ya....never...know?    
I have the answer....We'll let RC and all of his buddies have 
to shoot a scratch score and we set up a handicap score for everyone else?


----------



## gurn (Jan 14, 2010)

Sounds like a plan!!


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 14, 2010)

DENNIS said:


> These tree rats around here are tough to get close to. Well since RC is wanting to play i think were shooting for second place!



I agree! RC is the tiger woods of traditional archery!


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 14, 2010)

My squirels are to smart, can't even open the back door without them running off, they have all had a couple of arrows zing by them. LOL


----------



## Augustabowhunter (Jan 14, 2010)

Shot six times this afternoon and missed everytime. This is harder than i thought. I cannot seem to get them closer than 30 yards. might try sitting in one of my deer stand tomorrow


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 14, 2010)

stick-n-string said:


> I agree! RC is the tiger woods of traditional archery!



Can we pick someone else to compare RC with? 
That boy .........is not even in the same league!


----------



## fountain (Jan 14, 2010)

Bubbaforsure said:


> Can we pick someone else to compare RC with?
> That boy .........is not even in the same league!



i agree. ive known carter a long time--you will learn a lot from hanging around him for sure.  you will also learn what is right and what is wrong, not by his beleif, but through Christ.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 14, 2010)

fountain said:


> i agree. ive known carter a long time--you will learn a lot from hanging around him for sure.  you will also learn what is right and what is wrong, not by his beleif, but through Christ.



Amen.......That's what I'm talking about...


I think I need to back up here and make a quick apology to everyone. I kinda took this off topic and I meant no disrespect to Stick-N-String and the post he made. I fully understand the point he was trying to make and that point is very true. RC  and his band of swamp raiders do hunt and shoot at a much higher level than most/some/all of us.  
As for Tiger.....I think enough has already been said and his actions speak for themselves...
Sorry....Let's get back to chasing tree rats...


----------



## gurn (Jan 15, 2010)

I know I said this before, but from a Tree Rat's point of view, ya gotta wonder. Your sittin there, digin around, tryin to find something to eat. All of a sudden you hear a thud, and this really long bird with only three feathers on his tail swoops right past you. It's flying faster than any other bird you ever seen!! 
Sometimes I just wonder what them Tree Rats think about that. 

I know I ain't been posting about any hunting adventures during this contest. I'll just sum it all up by saying. 
Them critters have been making a monkey out of me................. Again!!


----------



## johnweaver (Jan 15, 2010)

What ever you do, make sure that the critter is expired before you try to pick em up.  You can't let go fast enough if they sink their teefes in to you.  Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 15, 2010)

johnweaver said:


> What ever you do, make sure that the critter is expired before you try to pick em up.  You can't let go fast enough if they sink their teefes in to you.  Don't ask me how I know.



  You will only do it "ONE" time


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 15, 2010)

gurn said:


> I know I said this before, but from a Tree Rat's point of view, ya gotta wonder. Your sittin there, digin around, tryin to find something to eat. All of a sudden you hear a thud, and this really long bird with only three feathers on his tail swoops right past you. It's flying faster than any other bird you ever seen!!
> Sometimes I just wonder what them Tree Rats think about that.
> 
> I know I ain't been posting about any hunting adventures during this contest. I'll just sum it all up by saying.
> Them critters have been making a monkey out of me................. Again!!




Hey...Gurn....Are you talking about this guy.....


----------



## Augustabowhunter (Jan 15, 2010)

johnweaver said:


> What ever you do, make sure that the critter is expired before you try to pick em up.  You can't let go fast enough if they sink their teefes in to you.  Don't ask me how I know.


They will chew your stinking arrow in half if you don't get there fast enough. I usually hit them on the head.


----------



## SOS (Jan 15, 2010)

Lil Joe, welcome to the fun.

Can't shoot them on the bird feeder - how far away is fair game - I'm not very mobile!

And please don't compare RC to Tiger - my wife would never let me going piggy hunting again!


----------



## Dennis (Jan 15, 2010)

Just got back from trying to kill a tree rat. I went and sat in one of my stands and saw 4 bucks and 2 does and it's still bow season in that county but they were all to far away! I walked around after that and never saw any tree rats all morning. Im going back this afternoon!


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 15, 2010)

Ok guys let me clear this up! When I compared rc to tiger I was refering to how tiger dominates on the golf course not his personal life!
Just to make it clear!


----------



## SOS (Jan 15, 2010)

s-n-s, we know what you meant...just having fun.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 15, 2010)

Put the stalk on one and had plenty of shot opts in the tree but was too risky with neighbors outside!
Had another taunt me while gettin the mail....


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 15, 2010)

buckbacks said:


> Put the stalk on one and had plenty of shot opts in the tree but was too risky with neighbors outside!
> Had another taunt me while gettin the mail....



Urban warfare, that's cool. Adds another dimension watching the game, and keeping an eye on your neighbors. Are you  full camo, or just face paint? 

I am planning a stake out in the am, between the chicken yard and the creek. 

I think Al is concentrating his efforts in the suburbs of scarietta, packing Jody Cole and flu flus.


----------



## LongBow01 (Jan 15, 2010)

I was just out in the yard with the bow but not A single squirrel! 

Saw 4 out there yesterday I geuss they know wnat the bow means?


----------



## BkBigkid (Jan 15, 2010)

Drove up to the house and there was a Boone and Crockett squirrel in the yard on the side of the house, I walked in the house and Grabbed a bow and snuck back out. Guess the sun at my back gave me away cause as I turned the corner on a 15 yard shoot he had jumped 15 feet up the tree. Well in the tree and the direction was not a safe shoot. He survived this time. Next he won't be so lucky. 
Took the Opportunity to Fling a few arrows at some bottles around the Yard. Man that was one lucky squirrel


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 15, 2010)

well, i have my arsonal ready for the weekend hunt.... now i just need one slow moving and curious squirrel....


----------



## Dennis (Jan 15, 2010)

Im going back in the morning after them


----------



## Husky Bottoms (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm 0 for 4 since seeing this thread and chasing the wiley big city squirrels in the front and backyard!


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 15, 2010)

Went deer hunting this evening, had squirels everywhere but none in bow range.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Jan 16, 2010)

I haven't seen any that would come below the fence since this started.  Had six of them playing in the next door neighbors back yard in plain sight and in bow range on their oak trees.  Just not in a neighborly, or safe place for a shot.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 16, 2010)

Missed 1 this am but not by more than an inch up in the tree. They don't like the ground at my house when I'm outside.

Just missed one OTG at 10 yds...

X3 for the day...


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 16, 2010)

saw i large gray sqiurrel in the back yard. strung up the bow and grabbed a judo tipped cedar. slid out the patio door, and the stalk was on. he gained ground on the neighbors property line. he escaped through the pines before i could loose and arrow.  i turned back to the house, noticed especially cold feet. don't stalk in the deep snow with just your slippers on! i'm now looking up frostbite cures for my feet on the internet, i blame you for this bubba!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 16, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> saw i large gray sqiurrel in the back yard. strung up the bow and grabbed a judo tipped cedar. slid out the patio door, and the stalk was on. he gained ground on the neighbors property line. he escaped through the pines before i could loose and arrow.  i turned back to the house, noticed especially cold feet. don't stalk in the deep snow with just your slippers on! i'm now looking up frostbite cures for my feet on the internet, i blame you for this bubba!



Hey.....
I did'nt make you go outside with no shoes on! 
I bet dat was coooooold? 

You guy's keep after them....Somebody going to hook up very soon....
I have not seen any for several days....walked up into the NW corner of my property this morning 
and when they saw me..It was like you had throw a switch a put some 3-phase 480-volt to them.
"POOF" gone!


----------



## belle&bows (Jan 16, 2010)

Me and Belle went slippin and sittin this am and only saw one flipping tail at about 40yds. Sat Belle and did a major stalk... no tree rat at the end of it. Did find a serious rubline...wish Ida found this in October


----------



## Dennis (Jan 16, 2010)

Where did all the sqiurrels go! i have been to two hunting properties and have not seen the first one. Maybe they all froze to death the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Husky Bottoms (Jan 16, 2010)

Been getting some action in the yard since about noon.  0 for 6 today but am pretty sure my bunny buster head clipped a nose at 15 yards. hopefully I can close the deal this afternoon when they really start ruttin'


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 16, 2010)

I just looked out and seen one tearing on my chair again.
I opened the door and took the shot from inside the house.
Another miss  for the day! That's 4 misses just today...
That's my shaft in the pic, you can figure where he was...


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 16, 2010)

buckbacks said:


> I just looked out and seen one tearing on my chair again.
> I opened the door and took the shot from inside the house.
> Another miss  for the day! That's 4 misses just today...
> That's my shaft in the pic, you can figure where he was...



Man....
You must have some of those Boone & Crockett 
Tree Rats that BK was talking about in youre yard 
I think I would just have to drag a gun out and take care of that......


----------



## SOS (Jan 16, 2010)

My gimpy knee and I tried to intercept one between the feeder and freedom.  My first shot in 2 weeks passed just behind him as he ran down a branch in our Japanese maple.  Close - but I was pleased with my first shot.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 16, 2010)

SOS said:


> My gimpy knee and I tried to intercept one between the feeder and freedom.  My first shot in 2 weeks passed just behind him as he ran down a branch in our Japanese maple.  Close - but I was pleased with my first shot.



Ya....know what they say....You can't keep a good man down...Good to see you back shooting a again, Steve..! 
But ....Please .... take it easy with that new knee?


----------



## gurn (Jan 16, 2010)

Good job SOS!!!!! Glad to see your still in the game.


----------



## Augustabowhunter (Jan 16, 2010)

well the rain kept me out of the woods today. hope it stops soon. I am ready to go shoot me some chairs  I mean squirrels


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 17, 2010)

Maybe we better take some pictures of them alive cause it's not looking good to see a dead one with an arrow in it. LOL Mike


----------



## gurn (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm with you. Chalk up two more misses for the old gurn.
I don't believe how bad I'm shooting this year. 
With this contest going and all. When I'm getting ready to shoot, my hart starts pounding like a huge bear was in range. 
The contest has added a whole new excitment to tree rat hunting. This was a great Idea. I never had so much fun. with little critters.


----------



## Al33 (Jan 17, 2010)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Maybe we better take some pictures of them alive cause it's not looking good to see a dead one with an arrow in it. LOL Mike



Ain't that the truth! I was expectin' to see several kills by now. I have only been able to get one shot so far but I'm still tryin'.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 17, 2010)

Al33 said:


> Ain't that the truth! I was expectin' to see several kills by now. I have only been able to get one shot so far but I'm still tryin'.



I think I'm going down to the local pest control store and pick me up some of those 
"SUPER DUPER" sticky pads so I can get one to stand still long enough so I 
fling one at them!


----------



## gurn (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks for the tip. It's real good of ya to share you huntin ideas with us during the contest. Dont see nothing in the rules bout that. Got to go now. Gonna to go pick up a pop,   pack of cigs, and oh I almost forgot. Stop by the hardware, and check out their pest control department.


----------



## devolve (Jan 17, 2010)

well the rain has dashed my plans, so tomorrow will be the day!


----------



## goatfarmer67 (Jan 17, 2010)

i've been going out everyday,i have not seen a skwerl any closer than 50+ yards.between me hunting them and the people from laos that live next door hunting them,they are real skittish.
i think i may walk out in the woods with my mule and stay right up next to him.sometimes deer cant count legs,maybe skwerls cant either.hope it aint against the rules.


----------



## gurn (Jan 17, 2010)

Ok I keepin notes. Sticky tape, Mule, deck chair for rat to chew on. Hey I gotta do something different to change my luck.


----------



## goatfarmer67 (Jan 17, 2010)

huntin' is exspensive! but if you luck up and kill a treerat,look at all the money you save in meat!


----------



## gurn (Jan 17, 2010)

As said many times before..........
That thar is funny, dont care who ya is!!


----------



## Husky Bottoms (Jan 17, 2010)

2 more near misses, 0 for 13 since Friday, they are getting pretty skitish I may need to start working my neighbors yards!!!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 17, 2010)

gurn said:


> As said many times before..........
> That thar is funny, dont care who ya is!!



Yep....that is funny...no body can't say we are'nt trying to 
Get.....................RRRRRRRRRRRR.........................Done.
All my neighbors think I have lost my mind..Set me up a step ladder on one corner of the the back patio...
Been sitting on top of it with my ghille suit on waiting for Mr. Bushy Tail to hop by..


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 17, 2010)

just returned from a frosty hunt, not a rat to be seen.....


----------



## Augustabowhunter (Jan 17, 2010)

to windy to day. didn't seen anything


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 17, 2010)

i think we need to have a winner based on effort for week one. i'm not sure if it should be steve(sos) with his new bionic knee, or buckbacks, the man who sacrificed his favorite chair in the name of the hunt????


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 17, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> i think we need to have a winner based on effort for week one. i'm not sure if it should be steve(sos) with his new bionic knee, or buckbacks, the man who sacrificed his favorite chair in the name of the hunt????



I was 0 for 9 for the week
I thought that pic was just too funny not to post...


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 17, 2010)

that picture sure made me laugh!


----------

